# WHAT DOES 5x5 MEAN TO YOU?



## rawdeal (Dec 13, 2018)

Obviously, that's 5 sets of 5 reps, and the same idea for 3x10 or any other set/rep scheme you are thinking of.

But what does it mean to you as far as weight selection?

Do you use the same weight for all 5 sets, where a well chosen guesstimate would feel at or near max for the 5th set, just medium on the first, and progressively closer to max on sets 2, 3, and 4, or do you ........

use your experience to guess what your true 5 rep max is, then use lighter weights to warm up to set 5? Conditions here are designed to let you use a higher weight on set 5 because you didn't shoot your wad on sets 1-4, whereas the same weight system provides more total work.

i.e.  (maybe)  .........  280 for all 5 sets, or ......

                                220, 240, 260, 280, and 300

I've done it both ways, and after years, remain undecided on which is more productive.


----------



## Naf (Dec 13, 2018)

A little disclaimer: I've probably only just got done milking the newbie benefits from this style of training. I've only incorporated 5x5's into my routine ever since I learned about it about a year and a half ago coupled with the fact that compound movements were not a staple for me up to this point, I only have a surface level perspective on it. However, I do think I've gotten my numbers to a level where I'm not embarassed to bring them up if anyone were to ask by doing it.

I would generally start with a couple of warm up sets (10-12) with about 30 and 50% load just to get used to the movement then head straight into my working set at a weight where I'm comfortable doing 7 ish for 5. I'd toy with the sets to get a guesstimation of my strength by doing a couple more reps in the first few sets or adding extra weight on the back end about once a week or so and when I feel I can still do all the variations in rep range and weight comfortably. I'd up the weight and go for a 5/1 max rep, probably right where I take a few days off from the gym (a "deload" some would say)

Obviously this is just my anecdotal experience and how I've done it but I would love to see how I can benefit off of the other members here, sub for sure!


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 13, 2018)

Hmmmm I would say whatever gives you a better pump, the better the pump the more hypertrophy you can expect but you seem more interested in putting up more weight. If thats the case I would honestly say lifting the most you can to tear down those fibers would be best to increase the weight. For example, if your 1rm is 300 I think you should really try to keep your weight as close as that to possible your not going to get stronger by doing 225 5x5 you should really try to push as much weight as possible and really stress those dam muscles. Because of that, I would say not to start too low, it's just a wasted set at that point so in your example the 220/240/260 isn't going to be doing all too much relative to the 280 and 300. I really imagine the 280 for 5 would tear those fibers much more. That's just my opinion though, everybody is different trial and error(injury free of course) is the best teacher.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 13, 2018)

5 inch length 5 inch thick = 5x5


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 13, 2018)

Most of my female patients are 5 feet tall by 5 feet wide


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2018)

25 .........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2018)

5x5 is gonna be around 70% 1rm and I have done it as high as 80%. However this wasn't maximal effort on any except maybe the last set.

How you approach it depends on what you need to put in for intensity. My preferred way is go either do repeating sets which is the same weight for all 5; or, do a top set of 5 at a high intensity like rpe 8 or 9 and then drop the weight down 5 to 10% and repeat that weight for 4x5. 

I think classic 5x5 is just repeated sets.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 13, 2018)

True 5x5 is straight weight across the working sets.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

5x5 you should know your 1rm and 5rm.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 14, 2018)

When i choose 5x5 its gonna be something moderately heavy but i want to be able to get through all my sets.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2018)

The way I see it, if I hit 5 max on the first set I’m not hitting 5 max on the last. I’d either have to sandbag the first couple sets, or max higher than 5 on the first couple.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 14, 2018)

Have people seen good results with this program?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Have people seen good results with this program?



I love to bash 5x5 but yes it produces results, however results will always vary. My personal opinion is 531 would be a better place to start. 

What 5x5 does well, is it teaches that technique and simplicity will win long term every single time. 

You will get out what you put in.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I love to bash 5x5 but yes it produces results, however results will always vary. My personal opinion is 531 would be a better place to start.
> 
> What 5x5 does well, is it teaches that technique and simplicity will win long term every single time.
> 
> You will get out what you put in.



I could never get on board with any of these programs because I just have to go to failure or I get bored.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 14, 2018)

5 sets of 5 reps


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I could never get on board with any of these programs because I just have to go to failure or I get bored.



Lololol my programs would ****ing kill you. Don't judge maximal strength training by 5x5. That's like saying tren is garbage because eq is stupid.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lololol my programs would ****ing kill you. Don't judge maximal strength training by 5x5. That's like saying tren is garbage because eq is stupid.



Oh, Im not that ignorant.  Im sure advanced PL lifter programs are brutal. I just dont have the tendons anymore to find out.  As far as bench goes these days, if I cant push it six times, it's too heavy.  


Sorry to hijack.  As for the OP, Ive always thought of 5x5 as a good program for beginner and intermediate lifters and I always figured very few of the sets were to failure.  Good chance Im incorrect on plenty of that.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 5x5 you should know your 1rm and 5rm.




I feel like everyone else is overthinking this.

If you hit true failure at 4x5, you went to heavy but still had a good workout. Lower it next time.

If you hit 5x5 and still have some left, turn it into 6x5 or 7x5 and have a good workout then raise the weight next time. 

Should only take a day or two in order to get dialed in. I’m with gadawg, training to failure is the way to go. This might also be why I’m not a power lifter


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 15, 2018)

I feel like the OP's OP was misunderstood somewhat, but maybe he didn't clarify enough. It does seem clear to me that 5x5 means sets x reps, just as he said. Also seems clear he wasn't fixated on 5x5, mentioning 3x10 or any other sets/reps scheme early on. What he may have been trying to get at was that we see X sets times X reps all the time on the Net, that he suspected 2 different ppl could be intending the same thing 2 different ways as far as weights used, and was seeing if that is true among UG members. He probably chose 5x5 for the headline only cause that seems to be the most commonly seen numbers. Agree with Dawg btw, with either version of "5x5,"  "3x10," or whatever, I like that final set to be max under those circumstances, and I'm old enough to be getting wary of reps under 5. If I plan on either version of 5x5 and I'm too optimistic on weight selection and only get 3 or 4 reps on the final I won't panic, but I don't *plan*​ on lower than 5. Too much mileage on (MY) old joints.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 15, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Have people seen good results with this program?



I used the Stronglifts 5x5 method I first started working out seriously again in November 2015.  I ran it through November 2017 and made some decent strength gains along with getting my unflexible ass to squat as low as possible.  Unfortunately, my size gains weren't on par with a body building style routine, but 5x5 was a tradeoff.  I can finish most 5x5 workouts in 45 minutes to an hour whereas a typical body building routine takes me closer to 2 hours.

From November 2017 through now, I ran a modified 5/3/1 routine but I still ran at least four weeks of a 5x5 routine every quarter.  The modified 5/3/1 was developed by my stepfather where he had me perform the major lifts on the 5/3/1 method, then perform complementary accessory exercises for hypertrophy training in the 8 to 12 rep area using machines or free weights.  So basically, I'd bench press on 5/3/1, then incline (either machine or freeweight), decline (either machine or cables), and the pec deck machine at higher reps.  I'd do something similar on Deadlift, Squat, and Overhead press days.  This resulted in a longer workout, but put more mass on me.

In 2019, I need to focus on losing more fat, so I have no idea what program I am going to run yet, but it will probably start in the kitchen, lol.  I turn 46 in a few days, so I am going to slow down on the strength training even though all of my injuries this year weren't even related to weight lifting.  In September I hyperflexed my right knee sliding on wet concrete trying not to fall.  Then in October, I pulled something in my shoulder throwing the dog's toy across the yard.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 20, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> 5 inch length 5 inch thick = 5x5



That’s exactly what I thought it meant kinda upset that’s it clearly not want the OP meant when he posted it, bummer


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 20, 2018)

I would check out Jim wendlers 5/3/1 bodybuilder Template, it combines strength and hypertrophy training 
i got a lot stronger on it over 6 months and still added a good amount of size 

for me 5x5 should be progressive overload focused
so start at 65-70% of 1rpm for first set good slow control reps jump to 75% then 80% and then of possible to 85% if you can with good form without hitting failure 
try to add 5 pounds to each set every other week. I feel that 5x5 is great for beginners looking to add strength 
I would not train to failure on all 5 sets of 5


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 20, 2018)

If you wanna use the same weight for each set of 5x5 I would say 80% would be good


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 1, 2019)

I do the Bill Star’s 5x5 to improve overall strength and concentrate on eating big to gain as much weight as possible while ON for 4 months.  It works great for beginners or if you’ve plateaued.  Then switch back to a 4 day split.


----------

